# at what age do APBT stop growing?



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

Roxy is 9 months old and she seems to have stopped growing. could this be because she is in her first heat cycle?


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

shes at that age were weight slows to only a pound or so a month(give or take) until she is 2 and sometimes 3 depending on genetics.

Dont over concern yourself everything is normal.

She will get a bit more height but not much, that is usually done between 12-18mnths.
She is now filling out, muscles will show more tone(if not overfed), she will grow into herself(per say).

Its like a teenagers body vs adult(idk 25+), they are usually at their full height but still have a lot of maturing to do. I hope my weak analogy helps.

or pities being athletes, take a highschool football player vs a pro. or a pros picture when he was in highschool, big difference, even if they didnt work out.

or a golfer, Annika Sorenstam, highschool pics vs pro.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah she will grow at a slow rate right now. kenya SHOT UP at 4months, then packed on weight from 5-6months, and now seems to be slowing. i hadnt seen any change in her weight for hieght for about 2 months, and now she grew a little more, so they are still kinda funky.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

well lexi kept getting taller until about 10 months now i let her put on more weight for the winter but shes now on adult food and putting some lbs off


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Depends on a dog itself, but I had one grow until three years old, and then I have had one stop at 18months, so you really never know. Just depends on the blood. I don't put faith in that guessing stuff, a myth, how can determine grow with a calculator you know.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i was wondering this too..Peanut just turned 1 on monday and is still 47.4 lbs (weighed him today) and my parents female is i would say 55-60 lbs she is 4.
after i weighed him i was wondering if its normal for him to be under 50lbs at 1 year old.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

Roxy is somewhere in the 50 lb range. she is getting thicker but she is short. we would like it if she would get just a little taller.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Peanuts range is fine. Roxy is fine. Sometimes they are the size they are because of their bone structure. I have 7 under 40 lbs. I have 2 with fine bone structure and they couldn't carry much more weight. One of my females is 37.8 lbs and nearly 4. She's been the same since she was 6 months old. She's heavier right now because she had a litter of 5 Wed. but I bet she's still only a couple of pounds heavier. I know bone structure is genetics it is just easier to understand. Heavier bone structure means a dog can be taller and carry more weight. They are what they are.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was also wondering the same, Indi is of unknown age (probably about 3-4 months) last weighed at 15 lbs ( few weeks ago) and I havent noticed much growth, but my boyfriend says he can tell she is getting bigger. I was wondering when she would stop growing and if there are any growth spurts in her future...good post


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

well at 11 months our girl athena is right at 21" tall and wheighs right around 50 lbs. which i looked up and is right at breed standard. I love my girl and she gets compliments on how cute and wonderful she is everywhere she goes


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

athena08 said:


> well at 11 months our girl athena is right at 21" tall and wheighs right around 50 lbs. which i looked up and is right at breed standard. I love my girl and she gets compliments on how cute and wonderful she is everywhere she goes


what do you measure to find out height?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> what do you measure to find out height?


from the top of the withers(the shoulder blades) to the ground lexi is 20in tall and 49lbs at 11 months


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay thanks i just measured Peanut...at 12 months he is 21" 47 lbs


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

That is where i am seeing from most sites as what they should be at as far as my female goes. She is right on as far as they say. Would be nice to hear from someone who is incredibly knowledgeable on the breed put in his or her two cents about this.


----------



## cp3tme (Mar 11, 2009)

She probably has a couple of months to finish growing in height. After she stops growing in height she'll fill out and her muscles will pop out with good diet and excercise. Depending on her genes she might fill out until she's a 1 1/2 to 2 years, maybe a little longer. These are just estimates because it depends on her genetics. Check the size of her parents and that'll give a good idea of how tall she'll be.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

will usually stop doing much growing after 8 months but they can continue to grow for up to a year and a half. depends on the apbt and its genetics i feel like


----------



## Lbramstedt (Sep 6, 2009)

Just to add to this discussion... Darla is 13 months old and 75 lbs... But she's also from pulling stock... Her dad weighed in at 125 and her mom weighed in at 95... solid muscle... Her whole line is tall and wide. Dad had a 27 inch head... I think growth depends on the lineage, the dog itself, and excersize... I was also told that all her "relatives" grew until they were about 2 years old... Hope this helps a bit...


----------

